# We need a big man!



## The_German_Wunderkid (Jan 29, 2003)

The subject says it all!
WE need a big man who can compete with players like O'Neal or Duncan in the post! Sure we played a great season and managed in the playoffs, but our team is very dependant on the shooting of the big three! WE need some solid points in the post! LaFrentz and Bradley as well aren't the right ones on the center position! They don't have the force to compete with good post players, need better post moves and are bad defenders, too!
Who do you think are players we could get in the post season that could reinforce our mavs?


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

What, big Shawn Bradley doesn't cut it? :laugh: 

Good luck, about 25 other teams are looking for big guys, too.


----------



## The_German_Wunderkid (Jan 29, 2003)

I guess you're right with your 25 teams, but how many can offer a player the chance to win a championship?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Everbody email Cuban and Demand we get Zo!!!!


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The_German_Wunderkid</b>!
> I guess you're right with your 25 teams, but how many can offer a player the chance to win a championship?


Yeah, that's the advantage Dallas has.

And no, I don't think Zo will solve your problems.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I agree that Zo wont cut it for Dallas. Drag how about Lafrentz and Wahad for Big Z


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> I agree that Zo wont cut it for Dallas. Drag how about Lafrentz and Wahad for Big Z


Yeah, that's more like it. If the Mavs got Z, I would really be intrigued.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> I agree that Zo wont cut it for Dallas. Drag how about Lafrentz and Wahad for Big Z


That dude is one puddle spill away from having to retire. I think hes more of a medical risk then Mourning. Plus Mourning can be paced on only have to play 1st and 4th quarters. Thus being in the game during crutial situations and close gamse but not having to be needed to score. I think hes at the level in his career where hes willing to not be the old Mourning, but still wants to win.


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

be nice if we can trade for Yao for Lafretz and Bradley...

Who thinks Houston would bite!??


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Trade lafrentz and avery for big Z from cleveland
Sign Zo, u got ureself a champ team....


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>numb555</b>!
> be nice if we can trade for Yao for Lafretz and Bradley...
> 
> Who thinks Houston would bite!??


I think u cna get big z for those 2 and it would be worth it. U cant get him 4 less and houston isnt giving up their future 4 those 2 stiffs


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

How 'bout LeFrentz & Bradley to the Bulls for Curry & Marshall ??


----------



## Chez (Jan 8, 2003)

*dallas*

nash,van exel,finley,dirk,lafrentz,bell,bradley,williams,rigadeu,jones,johnson,griffin, and sign dennis rodman


get rid of najera,abdul wahad,eshcmeyer


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

You don't just need a big man. You need a solid defensive player. It may be better to grab a defensive minded PF. How about sending Raef and Evan to Miami for Brian Grant or to Toronto for Antonio Davis and Chris Jeffries. Brian Grant and/or Antonio Davis will give Dallas much needed defensive presence in the paint. Dirk can move his soft butt over to SF.

PG - Nash/Nick
SG - Finley/Tariq
SF - Dirk/Najera
PF - Grant or Davis
C - Bradley

Still try to get Zo at the mid-level exception


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>numb555</b>!
> be nice if we can trade for Yao for Lafretz and Bradley...
> 
> Who thinks Houston would bite!??


No he needs touches to be effective


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> How 'bout LeFrentz & Bradley to the Bulls for Curry & Marshall ??


Not just no but hell no!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: dallas*



> Originally posted by <b>Chez</b>!
> nash,van exel,finley,dirk,lafrentz,bell,bradley,williams,rigadeu,jones,johnson,griffin, and sign dennis rodman
> 
> 
> get rid of najera,abdul wahad,eshcmeyer


Dallas did sign him 2 years ago...that worked for about 10 games before they cut him.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Muffin</b>!
> You don't just need a big man. You need a solid defensive player. It may be better to grab a defensive minded PF. How about sending Raef and Evan to Miami for Brian Grant or to Toronto for Antonio Davis and Chris Jeffries. Brian Grant and/or Antonio Davis will give Dallas much needed defensive presence in the paint. Dirk can move his soft butt over to SF.
> 
> PG - Nash/Nick
> ...


Possibility but we need a defensive center before a pf. Dirf @ sf is not our best line up. Finley needs to start at sf so we can gwt a Defensive minded Bell/Griffen/Wahad @ sg.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Whatever happened to the karl malone rumor....


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

I don't see how you'll get a quality center being capped and drafting low. Here's some oddball suggestions:

1. Call GS and offer Avery Johnson for Danny Fortson. This trade leverages the deep pockets of Cuban. A change of scenery for Fortson may help. The appeal to GS is that Johnson has 1 year left on his contract while Fortson has 4 and is not part of the plans there. It's not ideal but it costs nothing in terms of picks & players of importance.

2. Try to sign PJ Brown or Elden Campbell. The appeal of a shot at a ring may seal the deal @ the MLE.

3. Give a workout to Uche Okafor. It doesn't look like he'll be drafted and may not work out but again it wouldn't cost anything.

4. Draft Kendrick Perkins with the first round pick. Doesn't help now but size where the Maverick pick is hard to come by.

5. Generally use the strengths of the organization: The expiring contract of Johnson combined with draft picks that probably won't amount to much in the future and an owner that will accept salary in an age where most owners want to shed it. Kurt Thomas? Adonal Foyle? 

The time is now for the Maverick. The Maverick can't wait because they're capped and draft low.

Good luck.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

*You can't get Yao, Antonio, or Grant*

Antonio Davis and Brian Grant are signed to HUGE contracts. Grant=around $12.5 million a year
Davis=$12 million a year

the only guys that you can trade for the cap to be right: Van Exel, Finley, Dirk... Get the point?

And Yao? Well, let's just say that you could put Dirk on the table and they won't even come close to biting. That's how much they want to keep Yao.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

i have a better one that's realistic. NVE, AVERY Johnson for JO, croshere. then sign zo and a great backup for when he gets injured.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

THats not realistic. PLus Jo is a scorer, i dont think he fills the dirty work need


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

I think PJ Brown or Malone or Zo would be great


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

?????????????that's not realistic? because that's the one on the table between the mavs and indiana! Plus, what are yall smoking Big Z has a max contract. And he only scores, not that good at rebounding! JO can rebound block and be a force inside. JO is a monster at rebounding an blocking. Malone is a scorer who is selfish and he can't rebound. He will just think about his scoring title and i'm glad you think 33yo P.J will fill our needs.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

nevermind i see you haven't seen these guys play that long!


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

i do actually think brown would be a good idea for this club.

SUre Jermaine is nice there, but i dont think we should add another superstar to this club... it would be nice, but im not sure it would work out? WOuld jermaine play center? or would he play pf and have us move dirk back to small forward. Now that i think about it , Brown wouldnt be oour best bet.

I want a true center, maybe like alonzo mourning, and btw, his max contract expires... He is a free agent this offseason..

Geez... get it straight...


but it is not on the table


it was proposed by some writers in the Star Telegram... get that straight... RUMOR... not on the table... not realistic.... Indiana wouldnt do that, and it is becoming very clear that indiana will most likely keep JO.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

oh, since i said a true center would be nice, go after some guys like nesterovic, or elden campbell too


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

what are you talking about???? He's a PF not a PG. With NVE out and raef off the bench there will be enough points to go around. 

Listen to what you are saying, ok. It's a freakin sign and trade deal. It's just for the mavs to free up some cap space to sign JO. They are losing JO anyways they aren't trading him.

The trade is this NVE, Avery Johnson for Austin Croshere. And then we sign JO. 

Do you know what a sign and trade deal is? 
Great god again a true center? Zo will be hurt and be out for the playoffs and elden campbell? He won't do the dirty work!

Where do you see that these guys are good NBA LIVE 2003? Yes i've played a few video games i'm not that old. Their rating is not how good they are. 

Those guys you mentioned are not te answer for the mavs. Two centers that aren't that good at rebounding are the people to do the dirty work? 

Raef is better than nesterovic and campbell. What are you talking about? Come on you have to think of something better than that.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

yes, it was a typo.. if you will notice a g is right next to an f on a keyboard and in my typing I mistyped that.


And actually, i have no earthly idea why I mentioned Nesterovic.
And Zo has pretty much been cleared to play, and so he wouldnt have to wait till the playoffs to play.

He is healthy now! DO you hear me? He is healthy!!

I know that it is a sign and trade deal and I know how they work... I never even mentioned the cap issue.. I just mentioned that it wasnt exactly the best thing, that I was unsure about it.

I have no doubts Cuban will pay, I mean the 5 billion Yahoo gave him for Broadcast.com will sure come in handy.. but why would i bring up the cap?

I just said that i wasnt sure if another superstar was the solution for this team. I truly think dallas needs somewhat of an offensive/defensive center.. not a beast or a superstat.. THey just need some size and intimidation and someone to post up down low.

PLus, because I am thirteen, I automatically play NBA Live 2003?

Oh, thanks...

I havent played video games since like I was 10.
I have owned one console in my entire life, just one.. and have played like 15 total hours of gaming.

Last week, at my friends sleepover, i did play NBA live 2003 on his PS2 though, and guess what? Raef LaFrentz was rated an 86! That is higher than Nash for god's sake. NVE is like in the 70's.

If I got my info off of that game, i would think LaFrentz is God, and kill anyone who wanted to trade him... because he would be like a top 5-6 center based on that game..

SO thanks, for killing everything i said, by

A. NOticing a typo, that I corrected 15 minutes prior to your response..

B. Looking at my age, thusly declaring me a fool video gamer...

C. Bringing up the salary cap issue.. which i never once mentioned.. ????

D. Messing up the facts on Zo..

I do agree on NEsterovic a little, but i justify him in this post, not enough though.

I do want a true center. Sorry, call me a sucker for tradition, but a true center is part of a ball club.

Campbell is a good player, and I see nothing wrong with him.
You berate me for mentioning him, but say nothing when SIcky mentions him or PJ.

SO again, if raef is off the bench.. will your front court be Raja Bell, Dirk, and JO... Man most teams would kill you so hard inside..

At least raef would have some size, and could take a beating like a center, unlike JO.

JO isnt going to be all that... He is good, I just think he is overrated. To put up a good inside presence.. Jermaine is not the answer.. THe thread says we need a big man. I think Dirk is just as much of a bigman as Jermaine O' Neal is... THe mavs could look to solidify defense a little bit more, and a title would be nearly theirs. JO is not the solution to a ring. Maybe 65-67 wins in the regular season, but no ring for JO


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

i didn't take you for a fool gamer. My nephew thinks he knows what he's talking about because he sees these guys on games. Just checking. 

first off Wise ***, ZO hasn't played a full season in is career. I'm getting the ZO facts wrong? Jermaine O'neal is 6-11 (same size as raef) and has more muscle! You're making a fool of yourself.

You keep changng your stuff. First you didn't mean to mention Brown, nesterovic.

You said there was no way the pacers accept it. No you change again and say it's just the wrong move.

Ben wallace is only 6-9 and at 6-11 JO is too small. Great God kill me now!

ou went a little overboard i can't believe you memorized their ratings. I was just suggesting where you are getting your info!

Let me get this straght JO is overrated and nesterovic o campbell is our guy right, lol:laugh: 

JO is one of the best defensive pf in the game! his numbers are,
20 points a game, 10 rebounds a game and 3 blocks a game.

I have to say you hit it right on the nose, he's overrated,LOL.

Go to the lakers forum and tell your jokes over there.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

we will probably sign ZO too and raef will fill in within 10 games.

G Nash
G Fin
F Dirk
F O'neal
C Mouning


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, i am sorry...

JO isnt bad, he is overrated.. not by much.. but he is not as good as he is made out to be...

And I did mean to mention Brown, i jsut hink he would now create a somewhat issue at PF, unless we had a small frontcourt.

Nesterovic i really dont know why...

I dont think the JO is the right move, or that Indiana would accept it. Both... Im not changing that...

And playing a full season, doesnt mean he will only play in the playoffs. Even 55-65 games would be a huge difference for the mavs. And the sheer size isnt everything.. but yes I did sound kind of foolish for some of my size stuff about JO and Raef. I do apologize for that.

So, Im sorry for some things I said which were foolish, but I am going to stand by me viewpoint that a campbell, brown, or zo would be a better bet and fit for the mavs if they want to try to post up and become a little slower team.. that takes people inside and crushes them there, but if they want to keep the run and gun, then, I think Jermaine would be a good addition as he gives them some size and run and gun capabilities arent destroyed.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Jermaine O'Neal is the answer*

The problem is that I don't think there is any way we can get him.

O'Neal is a big strong young guy who can take the power forward/Center position and would make a huge difference to the Mavericks.

I have not heard about any such proposed deal between Pacers and Mavs. Where has such a deal been discussed except on these message boards which are just a bunch of speculation.

This would be a great deal for the Mavericks. I
like NVE alot but to add a young start such as JO which would fill a great need and I think it would make us better than the Spurs.

Nash
Finley
O'Neal
Nowitzki
LaFrentz/Griffin/...

as a starting lineup would be as good as any in the league.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

56 games don't mean crap if he's not there for crunch time. JO will run with the run and gun. ore alley oops and a post game too an that means more open shots for the big 3. Are you getting me, he rebounds like crazy and blocks shots rapidly. He is only 24, we ca uilda dynasty with JO, instead a making playoff run (not finals run) with malone, brown or only Mourning.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

O'neal is best at PF and you can read it in the star telgram or go to the mavs club house on ESPN.com. We ar also looking at mourning.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok, ok.. Jacres check your pm box..


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

You guys need some offensive rebounding!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> THats not realistic. PLus Jo is a scorer, i dont think he fills the dirty work need


JO could actually still be a scorer here. Finley has proven that hes willing to lower his scoring and become a lower option. Nash only scores out of necessaty(spl). Plus coming here knowing that your needed to get dirty gets you in the right mindset.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> ?????????????that's not realistic? because that's the one on the table between the mavs and indiana! Plus, what are yall smoking Big Z has a max contract. And he only scores, not that good at rebounding! JO can rebound block and be a force inside. JO is a monster at rebounding an blocking. Malone is a scorer who is selfish and he can't rebound. He will just think about his scoring title and i'm glad you think 33yo P.J will fill our needs.


Zo is actually a free agent and said he doesnt care about money. He wans a Chip.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> what are you talking about???? He's a PF not a PG. With NVE out and raef off the bench there will be enough points to go around.
> 
> Listen to what you are saying, ok. It's a freakin sign and trade deal. It's just for the mavs to free up some cap space to sign JO. They are losing JO anyways they aren't trading him.
> ...


The question is has NVE become untradable in the Mavs eyes? I personally think Nash is more expendable at the spot then NVE is but I wouldnt want to lose the 2nd best pg in the game today either.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> i didn't take you for a fool gamer. My nephew thinks he knows what he's talking about because he sees these guys on games. Just checking.
> 
> first off Wise ***, ZO hasn't played a full season in is career. I'm getting the ZO facts wrong? Jermaine O'neal is 6-11 (same size as raef) and has more muscle! You're making a fool of yourself.
> ...


Dallas has also proven their a 60 win team without Zo, so with him they are what a 70 win team? And if he does have to miss a month or so its not like the Mavs cant resort to type and run. Plus they can limit his play game to game thus preserving him for the post season. In Dallas he can still be a big Factor but yet still only contribute on a limited basis. And if the Mavs do win it with him then whose gonna get all the credit? Him.

Basically what Im saying is we only need to aquire him and forget about JO. We can even push Malone under the rug unless his willing to take the absolute minimum. He could be Zo's backup when hes injured.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

ok you brought up some good points, but i think we agree on do the trade and sign mourning, right. Look at it this way 

Backup PG or a all-star big man that will fits Dallas perfectly. Consideing we can proably sign Andre Miller if he will accept the backup roll. I think i heard also that Jamaal Tinsley was involved. Think about why would they need 4PG's hardaway, NVE, Little General and tinsley. 

I said mourning won't be any help if we only sign him because there's a 50 50 chance he won't be there come playoff time.

the big Z i was talking about is the big guy from cleveland not ZO.
I can spell ZO, i can't remember all of that guys name, I don't think anybody does. If they do they have too much time on their hands.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> ok you brought up some good points, but i think we agree on do the trade and sign mourning, right. Look at it this way
> 
> Backup PG or a all-star big man that will fits Dallas perfectly. Consideing we can proably sign Andre Miller if he will accept the backup roll. I think i heard also that Jamaal Tinsley was involved. Think about why would they need 4PG's hardaway, NVE, Little General and tinsley.
> ...


My badd about the Big Z mistake. I think that dude is more of a risk then Zo is.

Andre Miller would bog this team down. Im not saying hes not good, but his style of play, especially for the Mavs, @ pg would not be the best for Dirk and crew. This team needs penetrating ang creating pgs to set up our jump shooters.

I agree about the nerds who can spell his name. I just call him Big Zeke.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> That dude is one puddle spill away from having to retire. I think hes more of a medical risk then Mourning. Plus Mourning can be paced on only have to play 1st and 4th quarters. Thus being in the game during crutial situations and close gamse but not having to be needed to score. I think hes at the level in his career where hes willing to not be the old Mourning, but still wants to win.


I guess everybody forgets big z played 81 games last season and was an all star.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TyGuy</b>!
> 
> I guess everybody forgets big z played 81 games last season and was an all star.


An all star center in the east with Zo sitting out. WHOA!!!! Blow me down! Besides Zeke played with Cleveland. They were throwing games. No real effort there, but on a team where they need him to grab 12-15 boards? Snap goes a screw


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

I think his name is Zydrunas Ilgauskas... not sure... and yes I have do have too much time on ym hands.. and no I did not look that up...


----------

